# For the horse lovers



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I saw this on FB this morning and have never heard of this breed of horse. (Not that I know a lot about horses anyway...) But WOW! I can't stop looking at this photo. I would love to see one of these in the flesh!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh my goodness- it looks like it's covered in satin! Beautiful...

Not a horse person, just an admirer-- and love to ride!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes! The Ahkal Teke has long been a favorite of mine. Some of them can be quite the GORGEOUS horse! Some are conformational nightmares though. 

That metallic sheen is not found in any other breed. Its quite striking!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

What colour do you call that? 
Thanks for the pic Donna, I've never seen a horse like that in my life either.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> What colour do you call that?
> Thanks for the pic Donna, I've never seen a horse like that in my life either.


Me neither. It looks like a horse Barbie and Ken would ride.

And off topic, who is the dog in your siggy?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> What colour do you call that?
> Thanks for the pic Donna, I've never seen a horse like that in my life either.


I _believe_ that is called a cremello. Its a double dilute gene. 
CPEA The Cremello Color


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

xellil said:


> And off topic, who is the dog in your siggy?


Not a dog I know unfortunately, it was in a local paper back in NZ and I just cracked up everytime I saw it. 
I was going to ask the same about your sig - that poor little kitten, is just so cute and heartbreaking at the same time.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Not a dog I know unfortunately, it was in a local paper back in NZ and I just cracked up everytime I saw it.
> I was going to ask the same about your sig - that poor little kitten, is just so cute and heartbreaking at the same time.


I know - I was wondering if that was you behind the dog!!!

No kitten I know either, i just thought it was a nice statement but it makes me sad so I'm going to do another one soon.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Sprocket said:


> I _believe_ that is called a cremello. Its a double dilute gene.
> CPEA The Cremello Color


Thanks for that link. It showed another thing I've never seen before, horses with blue eyes! Wow!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

That is one beautiful horse. My sister has a cremello, it's a quarter horse though. He's a nice colt but she's worried about the blue eye's he seems to be effected by the light. She has even looked into tattooing around the eye's. I'm not sure what she's going to do if anything.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Thanks for that link. It showed another thing I've never seen before, horses with blue eyes! Wow!


Check out this thread on HGS. Full of cool colors! Scroll down this page and you can see a green eyed horse 

http://www.horsegroomingsupplies.com/horse-forums/rare-colored-horses-post-away-325861-70.html


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I've seen several horses with blue eyes. A friend of mine had a pretty little palomino with blue eyes years ago. This horse though, dear Lord I've never. I put it as my wallpaper on my computer so I can look at it til I'm sick of it. 
I wouldn't be a worthy home to something like that but REALLY want to see on in person.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm not a fan of blue eyed horses (or dogs) because they look rather strange IMO.

I sometimes like horses with blue/brown mixed eye color. That can be fun


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gorgeous...wow


----------

